# Its Becoming Annoying



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

To be honest when i was Young ,i always thought that Western Countries have freedom of Speech bla bla bla but to be honest Now i am sure its just an illusion they live
I would never judge a culture by 1 or even 1000 experience
But to be honest its becoming very annoying that every Foreign woman thinks oh he is Egyptian ( he wants sex,he wants a visa ,he wants to abuse me )

I had very bad Experience in France but i never though of French ppl r bla bla ,dnt deal with them just deal with expats

My opinion if u want to deal with Expats then u can stay at ur home ,however the point that is really annoying any foreign woman having a bad experience ina relation ship or even with a friend then she has to advice all other women ,Egyptian guys bla bla ,i know some cases r true
but every where has good and bad ppl


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

cairo said:


> To be honest when i was Young ,i always thought that Western Countries have freedom of Speech bla bla bla but to be honest Now i am sure its just an illusion they live
> I would never judge a culture by 1 or even 1000 experience
> But to be honest its becoming very annoying that every Foreign woman thinks oh he is Egyptian ( he wants sex,he wants a visa ,he wants to abuse me )
> 
> ...




I am not going down this road again!
I deleted your post as in my opinion you are asking to meet a women.
As the moderator of this page this is my decision and I stick by it.


----------

